# .357 Revolver/Rifle Combos



## JohnnyFlake

I realize that this is a Handgun Form but I think it would be interesting to learn about the various .357 Revolver/Rifle Combs that members of this group have chosen. I am seriously interested in putting together a combo for my grandson.

Please tell us which .357 Revolver you have and which .357/.38spl Rifle you selected to complete your combo. If your up to it, please expand on your reasons for your choices of both the Handgun and Rifle.


----------



## biotech

38 spl DA revolver Taurus 82
375 DA revolver Dan Wesson 15-2v ( W/ barrel changes 4" & 6 ")
357 SA revolver 2-Ruger Vaquero SS 4 3/4" & 5 3/4"



38spl/ 357mag lever rifle Rossi Puma 92 with Lyman #2 Tang sight.

I used the Rugers and rifle for SASS shooting for 5 yrs. I choose the Rossi for the cost of the rifle It was a bit stiff ,but loosened up with use. It took both 38's and 357's It preferred truncated bullets but would feed round nose or hollow points if lever worked slowly.

I also had another setup in 45 colt. 

The other pistol caliber rifles winchester and Marlin being the most popular work perfectly fine but tend to run a hundred or more over the cost of the Rossi to purchase.


----------



## literaltrance

Sorry to deviate slightly from the topic of this thread but it's somewhat relevant.

I have a Ruger Super Blackhawk SS and a Marlin 1894 SS, both in 44 Mag. The same combo can be had in 357 magnum. 

I love the combo I've got and I imagine a pair of 357 magnums would be just as nice.


----------



## niadhf

Hi Johnny, I have a Ruger New Blackhawk 6" in SS, and a Puma '92 short rifle in .357.

I got the Blackhawk for a good price, and then the puma. I SHOULD have bought the Marlin Cowboy in .357 3 years ago, but i waited too long. I went to college with Frank Marvin's daughter...so ..
ANyways, I am looking to trade the Black hawk in on a Vaquero, or new Vaquero. I like the traditional look and style much better. Looking for a 4-5/8. I havent shot the Puma yet, got it for myself for christmas. too cold still.
Hope that helps


----------



## Teuthis

In handloading, there are different power and pressure rounds for revolver and rifle. You can shoot factory ammo and be totally interchangeable. However, if I am going to carry a level action rifle, make mine a .30-30. I want the extra power and distance. In the field, the rifle is one's main weapon, and the revolver is a good back-up.


----------



## Bob Wright

Teuthis said:


> In handloading, there are different power and pressure rounds for revolver and rifle. You can shoot factory ammo and be totally interchangeable. However, if I am going to carry a level action rifle, make mine a .30-30. I want the extra power and distance. In the field, the rifle is one's main weapon, and the revolver is a good back-up.


Like you, I go with the .30-30. Rifles in revolver calibers are fine for target/cowboy action shooting, but where I hunt, there are thick woods for close-up shots, but an occassional shot across a beanfield in excess of 100 yards or so, where the .30-30 can hold its own. Also, I determined from the onset to either hunt with a rifle OR a revolver, never carrying both.

Missed a good shot opportunity once trying to decide between my Marlin or Ruger Super Blackhawk. Never place myself in that predicament again.

Bob Wright


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Thanks for the replies so far gentlemen. As far as the 30-30 being brought up, yes, I agree it's a far better round for larger game and at distances beyond 100 yards, however, the usage intended is primarily target and fun shooting which is far more economical with .38 spl ammo and even some .357 from time to time over 30-30 ammo. 

No one has mentioned one yet but for the revolver, I've been thinking about is the Tuarus Gaucho in .357 and or the Vaquero. Does anyone have experiences with either or possibly both?


----------



## niadhf

i have a vaquero (original model) in .45/ I LOVE IT. want to trade my new blackhawj for a vaqueore. new model or the original. I like the original better in 45, but in .357... either lol


----------



## Peacemaker

Puma 92 lever action in 357/38 along with a model 19.

Got a pic of the one mentioned with the lyman tang sight?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I have wanted to get a rifle and revo in 357 for a while. I do have a Marlin 1894SS and a Ruger Super Redhawk in 44 magnum.


----------



## Charliefox

I've got my father's older Ruger Blackhawk and a Marlin carbine. I don't shoot CAS but the combo is a lot of fun!


----------



## TomC

I have a Marlin 1894C and 1894SS357 LTD which is the same rifle in stainless with a 16” barrel. In .357 companion handguns, I have a bunch including Ruger NMBH and S&W 627s. They all work well. The little Marlins are lots of fun to play with and the velocity boost given by the longer barrels significantly increases the effectiveness of the .357.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*Here's what I paired together,,,*

I have a 4" Colt Trooper Mk-III in .357 Magnum,,,
I also have a 6" Trooper Mk-III in .22 LR.









I purposefully chose these two H&R rifles to pair with them.









H&R Handi-Rifle in .357 Magnum with leupold Rifleman 3x9x40 scope,,,
H&R Sportster in .22 LR with Bushnell Banner 3x9x40 scope

I have a friend who lets me roam his property early in the morning,,,
I take the rimfires out to see if I can pop a bunny or three for his dogs.

Aarond


----------



## aarondhgraham

*I think I'm Obsessive Compulsive in that I like sets of things,,,*

In addition to the H&R Rifles paired with the Colt Troopers,,,
I've also paired up other rifles and pistols.

I purchased a Mossberg 702 Plinkster on a whim one day,,,
Wal Mart had them on sale for $99.95,,,
Turned out to be a fine little rifle.

I paired it up with a Ruger 22/45 pistol,,,
The one with fixed sights and the 4.5" slab-side barrel.

I made a sling for the rifle with a pouch to hold an extra magazine,,,
And a matching holster for the Ruger based loosely on an M-7 military holster.

I have a Henry Accubolt .22 LR single-shot rifle,,,
It's stainless steel and came with a black synthetic stock.

I paired that rifle with a Colt Frontier Scout .22 LR single-action revolver,,,
It's the one with the aluminum alloy frame, blue cylinder and barrel,,,
Again I made a sling with bullet loops for the Henry rifle,,,
And a matching field holster for the Colt revolver.

It's all for fun,,,
And showing off at the range.

Aarond


----------

